# Can someone be my Caregiver?



## mel123 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello All!,

Of course I'm new!  Please excuse my ignorance.  I can't figure out the difference between Co-Op vs Collective vs Caregiver vs Dispensary.

I've been using mmj for the after effects of a mastectomy/breast cancer.  I've been struggling with very severe pain.  I had 2 of my Doctors (neither of whom is a mmj Doctor!) recommend mmj, and one of them actually wrote my first mmj letter!

My problem is that I cannot work.  I'm 63 yrs. Old, legally disabled, on Social Security/Disability.  I'm buying from my mmj Dispensaries here in the San Fernando Valley, CA.  And I'm spending almost 25% of my income!  This can't continue.  Although I've been helped tremendously by the mmj, I can't continue to spend this way.

Can I have a Caregiver grow so many plants for me?  Is there any way to get my costs for mmj down?

Thanks for all assistance!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 19, 2014)

Try this link and see what you can find out.  http://www.thc-foundation.org/clinic.html/  They may be able to hook you up.  Just hit the California button and read and give them a call. 

Are you able to grow a couple of small plants? We could help you with that.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 24, 2014)

Rosebud,

I'm replying to you, the moderator who so courteously replied to Me.

Whomever is Rosebud today, shame on you and your rude comments!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't know what more I can do for you then give you the link I gave you.  I am sorry they haven't called you back. I can't be your caregiver, nor can anyone else on this site. It is against MP's rules. I do wish the very best for you and wish you could grow a plant for yourself.. Good luck, and excuse my rudeness please, I didn't remember who you were.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 25, 2014)

mel123 said:


> Rosebud,
> 
> I'm replying to you, the moderator who so courteously replied to Me.
> 
> Whomever is Rosebud today, shame on you and your rude comments!


 
 Rosebud is always Rosebud and no one else can be her.  In what way were you treated rudely?


----------



## kaotik (Aug 25, 2014)

don't get the second post, but anyway..

could you grow it?
i mean are you physically able to?

be the most cost efficient way once you get it down. it is a learning process, and i am timid to tell someone sick to grow their own, not knowing their experience. but if just takes sense, and is by far the best way.

wouldn't take long for you to happily be supplying yourself with the meds you need.. for much much cheaper than any other way. 

i mean there are people who grow and sell cheaper.. some maybe even do it free, that's very few and far between though. most caretakers care for their wallets first 
dispensaries are usually pricey, and for profit.. the most obvious/easiest way to cash in on MJ.
collective/co-op's are non-profit.   but that's about all i know there, they've never been an option around here.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies, and Rosebud, thank you for clarifying a very confusing issue!  Growing is not an option for me as I live in an apt, and do not have enough privacy to grow sufficiently.  All that said, I can't figure out how to reduce my expense for mmj, unless the "farmers market" that was a one time event in Boyle Heights over July 4th weekend, happens again & on a regular basis where patients buy directly from the growers.  Any info on that subject?b


----------

